# US Spec Q7 to Debut tomorrow in LA



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi Announced today that the North American spec Q7 will debut tomorrow at the LA Auto Show. It'll also be on display in Detroit as soon as next week. If you want to see the car in person, check it out in either SoCal or blustery Michigan.








Read more here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

You can bet I'll be there this Sunday to check it out!! Thanks for the heads up, George.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (993)*

No problem. We'll have a guy shooting photos there tomorrow that we should have up by tomorrow evening or Thursday morning at latest.


----------



## rahooo (Jan 4, 2006)

will be checking out the UK spec in London next week will send photo's to you george to upload if you like?


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

I just came back from the LA Auto show today. I went there solely to check out the Q7, and I must say that I am very happy with it. I thought there might be a slight let down from looking at so many pictures on the net, but that wasn't the case. It's actually a little bit smaller than I thought it would be, but for me that's a good thing.
I think I've made my mind up on my next Audi. Will the Q7s be available in both V6/V8 versions? I thought I had read somewhere that the 4.2 liters were coming out first. Anyway, I'm excited.
PS: Btw, I saw the RS 4 and that car looked incredible!!!


----------



## Elkmtnmotors (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (993)*

The Q7 will start off with the 4.2 and the 3.6 V6 will be out later this year.
280 Hp - etc.
No pricing yet.

Jeff


----------



## Ingolstadter (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: US Spec Q7 to Debut tomorrow in LA ([email protected])*

Truly awesome car in person. Plenty of room for people of all sizes; Im 6'6 and had the drivers seat all the way back, another 6+ footer sat right behind me w/ no comfort issues at all. If I were on the market for an SUV, this, hands down, would be the one.


----------

